# أريد برنامج لرسم محطة تحلية مياه تتضمن الفلتر الرملي والفحمي والتناضح العكسي والسوفتنر



## سارة طه (23 أغسطس 2014)

أريد برنامج لرسم محطة تحلية مياه تتضمن الفلتر الرملي والفحمي والتناضح العكسي والسوفتنر


----------



## farouq dabag (24 أغسطس 2014)

تستطيعين استعمال برنامج كيمي كاد


----------



## جمال بشر (15 فبراير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## farouq dabag (11 مايو 2015)

تستطيعين تنصيب البرنامج كمي كاد مجانا من كوكل كروم


----------

